# Arm rest ?



## MickeyKelley (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm looking to get a 68 and trying to decide on black interior like my original or the white. White looks nice but every picture of white interiors the arm rest are really bad looking as far as color. Really aged, yellow, etc. Blacks don't seem bad, or at least in pics. How do you get the white ones looking new again?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Buy new ones, they arent expensive. You can clean up the armrest pads with a Mr clean magic eraser (works wonders) they also sell interior paint from Ames, Year one etc. Armrests are a silly reason to base your interior color decision on... You live in a hot state?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

A professional detailer guy over on the Paintucation forum told me about a special "brew" he uses - a mix of all purpose cleaner, Oxyclean, and Woolite -- all disolved in water in a spray bottle. Amounts/proportions aren't critical, nor is the specific type of all purpose cleaner. For small parts like armrest pads you could even remove them and soak them in it. I mixed up some of my own and it works REALLY well. ---- or as has been suggested, you can just replace them ever so often.

Bear


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

_always be careful of what your mixing_


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's why I stick to no mixer at all: I just pour it over the ice cubes in the glass!


----------



## MickeyKelley (Oct 28, 2011)

I guess I was not clear enough. Not the pad itself but the big chunk of plastic the pad is attached to. You know, the piece that has 2 large screws (as I remember) that attach to the door itself and rear body. That is what always seems to have changed colors.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

all plastics fade with time due to sunlight, heat, and oxidation. Bad black ones look just as poor as white. they all do that. it is the quality of the plastic. now my 80 grand am plastic is infinitely worse than an 64-72 plastic. Go figure, Plastic technology improved, but not GM quality.


----------

